# Florabase and Eco complete mixing questions



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

If I mixed a bag of florabase and eco-complete, will I have a lower KH and PH tahn with two bags of Eco? Will this cause a total mess on water chemistry and parameters measures?

Thanks


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I would stick with one or the other. Florabase tends to lower KH and pH, and Ecocomplete tends to raise it. I usually use Florabase or something similar if I want to grow Toninas or Eriocaulons.


----------

